# du moins / tout du moins



## Stelli

Hola a todos!!

Alguien tiene una traducción para esta frase:

utilisation sur place ou du moins au seul bénéfice  des romains ibériques des ressources fiscales qui y seront prélevées..

Muchas gracias


----------



## Porsan

Ahí va mi intento: 

*ou du moins = cuando menos*

*...utilzación "in situ", o cuando menos para beneficio exclusivo de los íbero-romanos, de los recursos fiscales que allí se recauden...*

Entiendo que se refiere a que los impuestos recaudados por Roma en Iberia se utilizaban aquí, aunque sólo fuera en beneficio de la minoría íbero-romana.


----------



## DEIRDDRE

Tengo dificultades para dar con la traducción más apropiada de esa expresión. Aquí va la frase:

Le pays connaît aujourd'hui si ce n'est une crise* tout du moins *une transition démocratique.

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Namarne

Yo lo entiendo como *al menos*, *cuando menos*, *como mínimo*, algo así. 
(Es decir, como si *si ce n'est une crise* fuera entre comas.)


----------



## Cholo

La frase dice: tout du moins en nombre d´années. Como la traduzco?


----------



## Domtom

-
Creo que quiere decir "_por lo menos_, en cantidad de años".


----------



## Marlluna

"como mínimo", pero si nos das contexto seguro que acertamos. As´´i, a lo mejor no.


----------



## Cholo

Ampliando la frase:

En France, la classe politique pourrait bien ressembler, *tout du moins *en nombre d´années, á un pouvoir gris. Plus de la moitié des sénateurs ont plus de 60 ans.


----------



## Domtom

-
por lo menos en cuanto a la edad (que tienen los de la clase política).


----------



## Marlluna

Me decanto por "al menos" o, como decía Domtom, "por lo menos".


----------



## Cholo

Gracias a los dos!!


----------



## Toyita

Hola, 

Necesito ayuda para esta parte de la oración, para traducirla del español al francés:

"Nous possédons pourtant un corpus ancien qui permet de se faire une idée relativement détaillée de la fonction et de la pratique de l’interprétation consécutive dans l’Antiquité juive, _*du moins telles*_ qu’elles ont été représentées par la tradition."


Gracias.


----------



## Tina.Irun

¿la traducción es en español?  por lo menos tales como fueron...


----------



## El hindi

Hola a todos,

Alguien puede traducir esas palabras : 

....,"du moins j'ai essayé."

Gracias !


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Por lo menos lo he intentado.


----------



## Vialys

Al menos, lo intenté.


----------



## anitamendo

Hola!

Tengo una duda con esta frase y me gustaría que me dijeran si el sentido es ese o estoy equivocada

*Frase*: des acteurs privés ( associations de protection de l’environnement notamment ) qui n’ont pas ici, il faut le souligner, le rôle d’acteur *sinon principal du moins important* qu’on leur reconnaît devant les tribunaux *mais **un* rôle de « figurant »

*Propuesta*: de los actores privados (especialmente asociaciones de protección del medio ambiente), que no sólo tienen aquí, hay que resaltarlo, el rol de actor principal menos importante que se les reconoce frente a los tribunales, sino el de un "extra"... 

La verdad, no estoy segura...

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## enbuenromance

Hola, creo que el sentido es otro: "el rol de actor, si no el principal, *al menos/por lo menos*, importante, que se les reconoce ante los tribunales"
Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- ... de los actores privados (especialmente asociaciones de protección del medio ambiente), que si    no tienen aquí, hay que resaltarlo, el papel sino  principal (pero) por lo menos importante que se les reconoce frente a los tribunales...

Seguro que se puede mejor, por lo menos esto es lo que significa.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## anitamendo

y el "*mais*" que sigue cómo lo encadeno??? Lo siento, inicialmente me faltó incluir el final de la frase...


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

anitamendo said:


> Hola!
> 
> Tengo una duda con esta frase y me gustaría que me dijeran si el sentido es ese o estoy equivocada
> 
> *Frase*: des acteurs privés ( associations de protection de l’environnement notamment ) qui n’ont pas ici, il faut le souligner, le rôle d’acteur *sinon principal du moins important* qu’on leur reconnaît devant les tribunaux *mais **un* rôle de « figurant »
> 
> *Propuesta*: de los actores privados (especialmente asociaciones de protección del medio ambiente), que no sólo tienen aquí, hay que resaltarlo, el rol de actor principal menos importante que se les reconoce frente a los tribunales, sino el de un "extra"...
> 
> La verdad, no estoy segura...
> 
> Gracias de antemano!


 
CREO QUE LA FRASE EN FRANCES YA TIENE UNA PESIMA REDACCION. A VER QUE PIENSAN LOS DEMAS DE LO QUE PROPONGO"

de los actores privados (especialmente asociaciones de protección del medio ambiente) que no tienen solamente aqui', hay que resaltarlo, el papel del actor principal, pero por  lo menos, un rol importante, que se les reconoce en los tribunales, COMO el de un "extra".
 
Iben Xavier


----------



## Gévy

Hola Iben:

¿Por qué añades "solamente"? 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## anitamendo

La verdad, esta frase me parece bastante confusa... Podría alguien decirme qué moficaciones debo hacerle a mi propuesta???

Gévy: el "no sólo...sino" lo puse pensando en traducir el "sinon..mais" ...

Es un error??


----------



## Gévy

Hola Anita:

En realidad mi mensaje iba dirigido a Iben, por su "solamente aquí" que no me cuadra.

Martine te propuso una traducción muy válida, encadénala con el "sino" y ya lo tienes. ¿No?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## anitamendo

Muchas gracias a todos por su valiosa ayuda!


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Gévy said:


> Hola Iben:
> 
> ¿Por qué añades "solamente"?
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 

ops ... Escribi' "solamente", pues me parecio' que la frase hacia mas sentido. En fin creo que ya ayudamos suficiente. 

Iben Xavier


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Iben Xavier Lorenzana said:


> En fin creo que ya ayudamos suficiente.



No siempre es suficiente...

*- des acteurs:* 
no creo que se trate _de los actores_ sino sencillamente *actores*, elidiendo el artículo indefinido
*
- acteurs privés:
*no se trata de_ actores privados_ sino de *actores particulares*

- para _notamment_, yo prefiero *principalmente*

Mi propuesta:

  Actores particulares (principalmente asociaciones de protección del medio ambiente) que tienen aquí, hay que decirlo, un papel de figurante y no el de actor, si no ya principal, al menos el importante que se les reconoce en los tribunales.


----------



## maurice chevalier

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola, quisiera saber si "tout au moins" tiene el mismo significado que "tout du moins"

Gracias


----------



## Paquita

Larousse te répond para au moins y du moins :


> _Au moins / du moins_. Exprimant une restriction (= en tout cas, de toute façon, néanmoins), *ces deux locutions sont équivalentes* : _il n'est pas très capable, mais au moins il est honnête ; il n'est pas malhonnête, au moins ? ; c'est terminé, du moins le croit-elle._ - *Au moins est souvent employé au milieu d'une phrase ou rejeté à la fin* : _si vous ne voulez pas vous occuper de cette affaire, au moins laissez-moi m'en charger ; tu pourrais t'excuser, au moins._ -* Du moins n'est jamais rejeté en fin de phrase et entraîne généralement l'inversion du sujet* : _s'il n'est pas brillant, du moins est-il sérieux et persévérant_.
> 
> En savoir plus sur Définitions : moins - Dictionnaire de français Larousse


No estoy nada segura de que yo haga espontáneamente la inversión del sujeto oralmente con tout du moins...


----------



## maurice chevalier

Muchas gracias Paquita!


----------

